# Your opinions on spacers.



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

I won't be doing any of my own suspension work because I hate compressing springs. I see lots of people are running bilstiens. what are your opinions on running a spacer between the stock strut and the strut tower? What is also less time consuming? how well will spacers work compared to new bilstien 5100s?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Another question asked in sarcasm.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

1olddogtwo;2070764 said:


> Another question asked in sarcasm.


No sir. If it was, I would have put the popcorn eating guy. I take it that this may be a sensitive topic too?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

MC94XR7;2070772 said:


> No sir. If it was, I would have put the popcorn eating guy. I take it that this may be a sensitive topic too?


Not a sensitive topic, but who it's coming from. Why should anyone take you seriously now?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I have spacers on top of my 2500 springs on a 1500 Dodge, No problems.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

dieselss;2070779 said:


> Not a sensitive topic, but who it's coming from. Why should anyone take you seriously now?


What'd I miss?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sawboy;2070840 said:


> What'd I miss?


Thread got deleted.....He was "trying" to be funny. But hit a spot with a few pple.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mannnnnnn, pm me the details


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

i run 3 inch spacers on top of the stok springs on this 2011 tundra,i ran 2 inch spacers on my 2007 tundra,plowed with both had no problems


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks guys. my main concern with spacers is I was wondering if the suspension will bottom out as far as spring travel running out of room. So that will raise the front. how does one raise the back?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

FWIW, I have 2½ coil spacers on my F350 carrying a 11-4, 1000lbs vee plow, no problems.

It has no effect on spring travel.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MC94XR7;2071049 said:


> Thanks guys. my main concern with spacers is I was wondering if the suspension will bottom out as far as spring travel running out of room. So that will raise the front. how does one raise the back?


http://www.readylift.com/products/toyota/toyota-tundra/rear-block-kits.html


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Buddy of mine ran spacers on one truck for one snow on a 3/4 ton Chevy. They bent. They were the cheap ones.

Not a Toyota I know, but just food for though. I would just get the Bilsteins. You can't go wrong with them.

By the way, the Toyota page had me about crying I was laughing so hard. Wish I could have put my $.02 in, but I was a little late and she got locked up.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Philbilly2;2071358 said:


> Buddy of mine ran spacers on one truck for one snow on a 3/4 ton Chevy. They bent. They were the cheap ones.
> 
> Not a Toyota I know, but just food for though. I would just get the Bilsteins. You can't go wrong with them.


Thanks fr the advice



Philbilly2;2071358 said:


> By the way, the Toyota page had me about crying I was laughing so hard. Wish I could have put my $.02 in, but I was a little late and she got locked up.


:laughingh man... that was bad.  I saw the ads on the bottom of the page so I thought it was the absolute bottom. then when I took the guys advice to scroll down, I wanted to shoot myself lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MC94XR7;2071608 said:


> Thanks fr the advice
> 
> :laughingh man... that was bad.  I saw the ads on the bottom of the page so I thought it was the absolute bottom. then when I took the guys advice to scroll down, I wanted to shoot myself lol


At least you came clean and admitted the source of the problem :laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MC94XR7;2071608 said:


> Thanks fr the advice
> 
> :laughingh man... that was bad.  I saw the ads on the bottom of the page so I thought it was the absolute bottom. then when I took the guys advice to scroll down, I wanted to shoot myself lol


It's called Magoo syndrome


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

MC94XR7;2071049 said:


> Thanks guys. my main concern with spacers is I was wondering if the suspension will bottom out as far as spring travel running out of room. So that will raise the front. how does one raise the back?


There are potentially two kinds of spacers;
1) goes between the spring and the end cap,
2) goes between the end cap and the vehicle's frame.

The #2 type is liable to cause the shock absorber to bottom out before the suspension. If that happens, you could break your shock. With a coil-over suspension, that means you'll be looking for a flatbed tow truck. When you're carrying a plow, you are MUCH more likely to bottom something out than under normal circumstances.

The #1 type is much safer, but you still need to be aware of the range of the spring itself. Basically, you need to look at the length of the spring when it is *fully* compressed, and compare that to the length of the shock when it also is fully compressed. If they are equal, you cannot add a spacer. If the minimum spring length is shorter than the minimum shock absorber length, then you can add a spacer that is potentially *just less* than the difference.

I would *strongly* suggest an adjustable 5100. They've already done the measurements for you, and being adjustable, you can set it to a slightly "higher" position, say in the winter when you'll be carrying a plow, and set it back to normal during warmer weather.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jasonv;2088100 said:


> There are potentially two kinds of spacers;
> 1) goes between the spring and the end cap,
> 2) goes between the end cap and the vehicle's frame.
> 
> ...


By dropping the suspension bump stops on vehicle there should be no problem with compressing a shock to the point it breaks.


----------

